
Making Python Programs Blazingly Fast - MartinHeinz
https://towardsdatascience.com/making-python-programs-blazingly-fast-c1cd79bd1b32
======
yesenadam
TFA says "up to 30% faster!" i.e. not really enough to "prove [Python haters]
wrong". I like Python, but program much more in Cython, because it's often
tens or hundreds of times as fast.

p.s. Bruce Dawson's advice is that

 _You should never describe something as being a “90% improvement” or “90%
better” – these phrases are meaningless. Instead, embrace the big and accurate
10-times as fast number. It’s 10 times better!_

What We Talk About When We Talk About Performance
[https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2018/02/04/what-we-talk-
ab...](https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2018/02/04/what-we-talk-about-when-
we-talk-about-performance/)

------
ken
It starts with an example of a slow program -- slow_program.py, "the program I
will be using for demonstration purposes" \-- but then it immediately forgets
about that. It goes on to describe "general ideas and strategies, which when
used, can make a huge impact on performance" \-- none of which apply to the
demonstration program.

